

Hauppauge to Sell CableCard Tuners by End of 2009 - profquail
http://www.gearlog.com/2009/09/hauppauge_to_sell_cablecard_tu.php

======
profquail
More info on this, from a Microsoft press release:

[http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2009/sep09/09-09MSW...](http://www.microsoft.com/Presspass/press/2009/sep09/09-09MSWinMCCEDIAPR.mspx)

